# Should I target expats? How many are here?



## dkrukovsky (Nov 20, 2013)

We're opening an eshop selling bathroom equipment and it is in Portuguese. I can spend some time adding English version - but is there enough demand worth the effort? Anybody has guesses on number of expats here?

Lisboa area.

Thanks for ideas!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

IIRC, the Algarve alone has something like 600000 Brit ex pats, so yes. It probably is worth having an English language version.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

According to Wikipedia, the Algarve only has a permanent TOTAL population of 451,000.

I know it's going back a bit, but in 2007, there were only just under 25,000 *legally registered* British residents in the whole of Portugal. Given that most of the people you meet haven't bothered with residency, there are obviously more than that, but there certainly aren't 600,000, even in the whole of Portugal.

That said, how much bathroom equipment do you need to sell to justify the cost of a British website version? Probably not that much...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Isn't it worth expense anyway in the world of ecommerce, if you looked at comparable UK prices you might even find it worthwhile having some reasonable shipping charges, as a lot of Portuguese items are cheaper than UK our son took back taps etc this year for a bathroom remodel


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I would expect to be able to relatively easily find Portuguese language websites (selling Portuguese products) in Portugal but would find a good English language one (selling Portuguese products) very useful.

It would help to avoid the pitfalls that arise through trying to use 'UK standard' products (that aren't compatible with the locally available products), just because it's hard to research in a foreign language.

Of course, whether I'd actually buy from a local website (in either language) remains an open question!

BTW, I'm looking at this from an Algarve perspective )/, depending on your view)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Certainly with bathroom products is there a British standard anymore? it's all EU standard


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Do it in English as well because once you have the Portuguese site paid for the extra cost for an English version on the same site is negligible. Also, as we have found, non Portuguese non Brits also speak English.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

dkrukovsky please be aware that advertising is not permitted on this forum without a premium account


----------

